# T nuts



## goshawks00 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi guys, 
First timer here... I have a some what vague question for you experts... First of all, I am way out of my element here so bear with me...
I am working on a 1951 Ford woodie... I want to figure out a way to attach the wood to the steel body... My idea is to incorporate some type of recessed T-nut into the existing wood (3/4" to 1") deep enough that once the T-nut is attached I can plug the hole up so it in effect looks like it was pegged.. Make sense? My question what is the safest way to do this ... The wood is bird's eye maple and very hard... I am scared that driving the T-nuts into place may crack the wood... 
I saw one time that there are many different types of T nuts, so maybe I should be looking for multiple toothed T nuts with shorter teeth.. I don't know... guy please help me walk through this project...
Thanks, 
Barry in Mi.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe you could epoxy a regular nut into a drilled hole then plug the hole.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

goshawks00 said:


> Hi guys,
> First timer here... I have a some what vague question for you experts... First of all, I am way out of my element here so bear with me...
> I am working on a 1951 Ford woodie... I want to figure out a way to attach the wood to the steel body... My idea is to incorporate some type of recessed T-nut into the existing wood (3/4" to 1") deep enough that once the T-nut is attached I can plug the hole up so it in effect looks like it was pegged.. Make sense? My question what is the safest way to do this ... The wood is bird's eye maple and very hard... I am scared that driving the T-nuts into place may crack the wood...
> I saw one time that there are many different types of T nuts, so maybe I should be looking for multiple toothed T nuts with shorter teeth.. I don't know... guy please help me walk through this project...
> ...


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

It's actually pretty simple to install tee nuts. If you use a short version, first drill a hole for the diameter of the flange. For example, a 1/4-20 tee nut will have about a ¾" to ⅞" flange. First drill the hole with a forstner bit for that size and to a depth to seat the flange and leave enough depth for a plug. It will leave a flat bottom hole.

The forstner bit will have a center pilot that will center a point to drill a hole needed for the shaft of the tee nut. This way, the wood won't be cracked.












 









.


----------



## goshawks00 (Nov 30, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> The forstner bit will have a center pilot that will center a point to drill a hole needed for the shaft of the tee nut. This way, the wood won't be cracked.


 
Thanks, I figured that much, my concern is when I tighten down the T-nut the "spikes" would possibly split the wood... I think someone makes different types of 'spikes' and lengths of them... I mean really the 'spikes' are there to prevent the T from spinning right...? I thought I saw somewhere different kinds of T's, one had a serrated edge the bit the wood also... Thanks for the help though. I wonder if you can dull the points like you do a nail to prevent splitting? Other ideas?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

goshawks00 said:


> Thanks, I figured that much, my concern is when I tighten down the T-nut the "spikes" would possibly split the wood... I think someone makes different types of 'spikes' and lengths of them... I mean really the 'spikes' are there to prevent the T from spinning right...? I thought I saw somewhere different kinds of T's, one had a serrated edge the bit the wood also... Thanks for the help though. I wonder if you can dull the points like you do a nail to prevent splitting? Other ideas?



I've never had the prongs of a tee nut split the wood. 












 









.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I think that a threaded insert might be a better choice than a "T" nut. A "T" nut expects that the pulling force will be pulling the "T" nut into the wood. The prongs of a "T" are really only intended to prevent the "T" nut from turning when the screw is tightened.

Threaded inserts actually screw into the wood, similar to a wood screw. They come in a variety threads and shapes. The threaded inserts are available in steel, zinc, brass and stainless steel. When I make door and drawer pulls, I'll use a threaded inserts. 

http://www.ezlok.com/Home/index.html

http://www.mcfeelys.com/threaded-inserts

The above are a few places that offer the inserts on line.

For your application, I would use both inserts and screws made of stainless steel plus a healthy glob of silicone to seal the head of the screw on the inside of the metal body. Remember, the screws will probably get wet in the rain and car wash.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

My very first post was how I could enthuse over the screws listed by a co called Screwfix. McFeeleys is like heaven to me. I shall enjoy browsing the site.
johnep


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

How was this made on the original woodies? I have a vague remembrance of carriage bolts. Thats what I would use anyway on that thin material.


----------



## goshawks00 (Nov 30, 2010)

The original woodies used blind nutted carriage type bolts... This is not being restored to original... 
As fas as the screw in wood inserts... I have looked at them but I am looking at using the T-nut instead. After what ever I install , I will be sealed the wood so moisrure should be a problem ... Thanks for the ideas guys....
Now then back to the T-nuts... I know there are various types of T nuts that have different gripping surfaces rather tha just the 2-3-4-6 prong types... I found them on some web site, unfortunately I can't find the Co. again and was hoping some of you that do woodworking, would know where to find them . If possible please help me in that regard.
Thanks again, 
Barry


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*I know exactly what you mean by spliting! I found this here! Look at the bottom of he page on the site listed. *
*http://www.stafast.com/products/tnuts.html*
*Propell Nuts - Steel and Stainless Steel*
The deep skives provide excellent retention for blind and end-grain applications such as glides, levelers, wood turnings, or hard material applications that may split with regular prong type T-Nuts. Also popular in hard plastic applications.
Thread Sizes: 8-32 to 5/8-11
Metric: Available
Barrel Heights: 1/4" to 7/8"

One more site with prices http://woodworker.com/8-32-x-14-propell-nuts-mssu-154-460.asp?utm_source=google&utm_medium=feed


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> *I know exactly what you mean by spliting! I found this here! Look at the bottom of he page on the site listed. *
> *http://www.stafast.com/products/tnuts.html*
> *Propell Nuts - Steel and Stainless Steel*
> The deep skives provide excellent retention for blind and end-grain applications such as glides, levelers, wood turnings, or hard material applications that may split with regular prong type T-Nuts. Also popular in hard plastic applications.
> ...


 
Well Barry did this help????


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not just use some good sheet metal screws? Is it because you want to be able to remove it?


----------



## goshawks00 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Because I am using bird's eye maple , I am very apprehensive about using the T nuts for fear of splitting the wood. Most holes will be drilling within an 1" of the edge. I am also still looking in to propel nuts.

Yes I need to be able to remove the wood panels once fitted so I can varnish them, and there is a very real possibility that I will have to do multiple fitting so removal is mandatory.

I also plan on using a forstner bit to sink the "nut" below the surface then plug the hole with some type of contrasting peg... This will be sanded flush to give a 'pegged' appearance.. Most of this BEM is about 5/8"-3/4" so there isn't a lot of wood to work with... Thanks again for all the info you guys have shared , it's much appreciated and as always I am still open for suggestions


----------

